
Deep learning with synthetic data will democratize the tech industry - imartin2k
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/11/deep-learning-with-synthetic-data-will-democratize-the-tech-industry/
======
dullite
Synthetic data is based on a model, i.e., a simplified version of reality.
Given deep learning's need for lots of training data (to achieve variety), I
don't see how synthetic data can help much except as an initial accelerator.
If this is being sold as a replacement for real data, then it sounds like a
scam to me.

